
Apple extends iPhone production cut for another quarter - Oatseller
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Apple-extends-iPhone-production-cut-for-another-quarter
======
bdrool
The article mentions the iPhone SE and how its expected sales are not expected
to offset the slowdown of the iPhone 6s and 6s+ sales. I realized I had
forgotten the SE even existed (even though it was just been announced a few
weeks ago) until this article reminded me of it.

To me, this is just further confirmation that Apple's product line is a
complete mess. Just go to (apple.com/iphone/compare) or
(apple.com/ipad/compare) and look at how ridiculous it is. Can anyone really
tell me which one of those models is "best"? There is no clear winner -- the
ones with the bigger screen sizes and storage capacity don't have the latest
CPUs or other features. Anyone remember the simple "Good, Better, Best" models
of Powerbooks?

It is starting to feel like Apple is overdue for a product line
simplification, like when the four quadrant product grid was first introduced:

[https://youtu.be/VkVs4ZqWgN8](https://youtu.be/VkVs4ZqWgN8)

~~~
minikites
Agreed. They need to ditch 3D Touch (the sticking point for cramming a full 6S
into a 5S case, afaik) and have three otherwise identical iPhones with
different screens, ditto for iPads.

~~~
zepto
How does taking away that feature so that the low end iPhone 'matches' the
high end ones provide any value whatsoever to anyone?

~~~
xirdstl
Some of us prefer the smaller size but would otherwise like the same features.

I would certainly agree that 3D touch is the one feature I could definitely do
without. I never use it on my 6S.

~~~
DigitalJack
I've heard people say they don't use it. I've recently come back to iphone
after a year with a moto x. I love 3d touch. Particularly using the keyboard
as a virtual trackpad on the phone (for moving the cursor around in text
areas).

I also use it extensively in safari, on both the iphone and macbook pro.

I don't use the mail app, and it didn't seem helpful there... what good is a
popup of a message if my thumb is blocking the view?

But the keyboard cursor and safari are pretty handy. I could see it working
well with app shortcuts on the home screen too, but I guess I haven't found a
need yet.

------
Spooky23
The two complaints I hear from "normal", non tech people.

1\. The loss of carrier subsidy makes the price very high.

2\. The iPhone 6 was carved out of slicked butter. I can name 10 people who
have smashed one. I'm personally on my 3rd device. I _never_ broke any mobile
phone since 1996 until iPhone 6.

------
arvinsim
This is just an indication that there aren't any compelling breakthroughs in
the smartphone arena right now. Customers seem to be satisfied with the
current features that they have that they don't have the desire to buy the
newest models.

------
skc
These stories or production cuts come out every year and every year they are
debunked.

